
US, Germany battle for virus vaccine surpremacy - JohnTHaller
https://www.bangkokpost.com/world/1879190/us-germany-battle-for-virus-vaccine-surpremacy
======
JohnTHaller
The German ministry of health confirmed the report (via Google Translate):

> 11.50 am: The Federal Ministry of Health has confirmed a report by the "Welt
> am Sonntag", according to which the US government is endeavoring for the
> company CureVac based in Tübingen. The company is working on a vaccine
> against the coronavirus.

> The Ministry of Health is also quoted as saying that the German government
> wants a vaccine to be developed in Germany and Europe. According to the
> report, the Trump administration wants to lure German scientists to America
> with high financial donations or secure the drug exclusively for the USA.

[https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin/coronavirus-
news...](https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin/coronavirus-news-am-
sonntag-die-wichtigsten-entwicklungen-zu-covid-19-und-sars-
cov-2-a-637532e2-ed16-4e84-9c46-c17886861684)

